
Howell Torpedo 1896 [video] - gus_massa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTRBbFX7AxA
======
samcheng
It's a really clever design, especially that gyroscopic 'impulse' mechanism,
but it was never used in battle. The competing Whitehead torpedo, which had an
onboard engine, was the one that navies adopted.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpedo#Invention_of_the_moder...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpedo#Invention_of_the_modern_torpedo)

------
savrajsingh
I get the distinct feeling that engineers could do more with a lot less back
then. So much creativity in this design -- and essentially an analog
implementation of P in a PID controller with the pulsed course corrections.
It's awesome.

~~~
elteto
I've worked extensively with mechanical engineers on large scale projects.
This level of creativity is very much alive today. We just don't get exposed
to it as much here on HN.

~~~
gus_massa
As someone that loves the "How it's made" videos: Do you have some videos or
explained graphics of your work that can post here? (As another submissions.)

One of the problems is that making these videos require a lot of time. This
video is 6 minutes long, but I guess it was at least a week of work, perhaps
more

------
MayeulC
I'm not sure how the flywheel speed is sensed, though. I don't think it was
explained in the video, unless I missed something?

Also, I am clueless about imperial units (or rather, I make a conscious effort
to not convert them...).

~~~
lostlogin
> I am clueless about imperial units

As am I. I had a laugh today when I stumbled across an interface in Siemens
medical software that requires patient height and weight. I could enter
‘metric’ or ‘U.S.’ values.

~~~
KineticLensman
> requires patient height and weight. I could enter ‘metric’ or ‘U.S.’ values

My scales has three settings, which I respectively think of as metric, US and
British: kilos, pounds and stones+pounds.

------
JamesCoyne
"Analog computing" is a great subject to get lost in on Wikipedia.

Some prime examples: Babbage's Analytical Engine, the Norden bombsight, the
Mark 1 Fire Control Computer, etc.

------
JKCalhoun
That stair-step "gear" and pawl for pulsing the control vanes blew my mind.

That there are over a half dozen systems all functioning simultaneously
further blew it. :-)

------
jws
For those getting lost in steam era torpedos, you might also enjoy the earlier
Brennan Torpedo. It was propelled and steered by hauling fine wires out of its
stern with a land based steam engine.

[https://youtu.be/XeyJbgrE8oc](https://youtu.be/XeyJbgrE8oc)

~~~
sandworm101
My favorite part of that torpedo is the little flag. Because it didn't use
steam, it didn't have any wake. So to be guided it had a little flag on a pole
_above the water_.

------
LordHeini
The truly amazing thing about this is the flywheels double usage as
stabilizer.

If the torpedo changed direction due to wind or waves the forces of the wheel
cause the torpedo to bank.

This is then detected by a pendulum which sets the course straight again.

------
hi41
What an amazing work of engineering! I can't believe they figured all these
out way back in 1896. How much of testing and iterations would have happened
to make this work. I am super amazed!

------
Zardoz84
Very clever way of control the rudders. Pure mechanical self navigation.

------
afandian
One of the world's first disposable [analogue] computers

------
tartoran
How does this steer to the target or how did torpedos hold onto the target in
the era of full mechanical torpedos?

~~~
TeMPOraL
I'm guessing it doesn't. It seems unguided. As I understood the video, all
that machinery is there to ensure the torpedo swims in a straight line at a
given depth, automatically countering any influence that tries to push it off
course.

~~~
onemoresoop
Thats why i was getting confused, I thought the same, but what would mean any
influence, any current or perhaps waves? What else could stop a torpedo if not
some target boat? Would a smaller boat or a swimmer be able to influence its
trajectory if they were at the right time/place? Somehow doubt that. Im not
very familiar with war/naval technology in general, just a basic idea of the
principles and their physics

~~~
TeMPOraL
I'd say currents, detritus, and imperfections in torpedo shape. It's hard to
make an inert thing move in a straight line in water, much like it's hard to
make a paper airplane that flies straight. A control system like this,
however, can maintain a flat trajectory.

------
Dinux
If I am not mistaken the gyroscope technique is also used in smaller
satellites

~~~
JKCalhoun
I believe that is true as well.

Also, you reminded me, using the release of wound cables to de-spin a
satellite. Very analog.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yo-yo_de-
spin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yo-yo_de-spin)

------
devenson
There is one on display at the free Naval museum near Paulsbo WA.

